# Ryder Cup 2012



## jimho (Nov 19, 2011)

Greetings! For fellow golf fans anticipating the finale of the Ryder Cup, with the 12 deciding singles matches to begin in just about an hour, here are some tidbits to help bide the time. Based on results of the first two days, our simulation models at the Universityof Illinois at Chicago project Team USA to win the Sunday Singles 10 to 2, which let Team USA reclaim the cup with a total score of 20 to 8. While the actual pairings come close to “expectation” (over all permutations) for both teams (8.99 for USA and 2.90 for EU), there are optimal combinations which give 5 matches to EU (still not enough to retain the cup), and 7 to USA, respectively. In any case, our results predict that the final outcome should be decided before half the matches are completed which unfortunately must detract from the excitement created by EU's late surge and valiant efforts at the end of Saturday.

Jim Ho
UIC


----------



## C4shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

What a huge disappointment.
I kinda thought Irony would fall on the final 2 groups. Perhaps Stricker and Tiger were going to come through after getting their butts handed to them on the 1st two days. 3 days,; zero wins for Woods & Stricker.
I really feel like Kucher had the best opportunity but once again, the Euro's proved they like the world stage better than the USA.
U - Underachieving
S - Scared
A - Anxious

The prevent defense at it's best!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I switched on last night hoping the Europeans would do enough so that the loss wouldn't be an embarrassing one. With an hour to go I though they might just do enough to steal a half, and even with the last two groups still out there it was still only a maybe.

Did Team USA fold? I don't think they did. I think the Europeans at the top of the order got points on the board early, which gave those below them the belief it could be done. Let's not forget the World Ranking positions of McIlroy, Donald, Westwood & Rose. Add in the stunning matchplay player Poulter is, the resurgence of Lawrie this year and glimpses of Garcia returning to form...

Pre-tournament I thought USA would win, and two days into it I was resigned to the Europeans receiving a real good trashing - maybe the older, more experienced heads further down the European team just had something the younger (brilliat) USA players haven't yet developed.

Gleneagles in two years time, giving more time for Team USA to mature, will be just as much a battle.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it was just a role reversal. The first two days, the Euros played badly and the U.S. played well. Yesterday, the opposite happened to such an extent that the Euros came back to win. You can talk about the motivational factors all day, but these guys are so good I tend to feel like anyone of them could beat any other one of them on any given day. Yesterday, it just stacked up in the European teams favor. Turned into a great Ryder Cup after all.


----------



## bigwave916 (May 30, 2012)

*For Seve*



jimho said:


> our simulation models at the University of Illinois at Chicago project Team USA to win the Sunday Singles 10 to 2.......In any case, our results predict that the final outcome should be decided before half the matches are completed which unfortunately must detract from the excitement created by EU's late surge and valiant efforts at the end of Saturday.


"simulation models" Unfortunately, they only capture the statistical data and analyze history to predict an outcome. They never really capture the human element that makes people accomplish remarkable things that no one ever expected.

The deck was stacked against the Americans from an emotional/psychological stand point. The Europeans were either playing for Seve, or playing for Olazabal who was dedicated to winning for Seve. 

How often have we heard of remarkable feats by humans who were motivated by love or fear that gave them the determination and the capability to succeed? Love of what and fear of what, it really doesn't matter.

The two teams stacked up pretty well against each other in the stats department, but I believe the Euros had more to play for and therefore played a little bit better.

Whoever came up with the idea to have the skywriter script the sky with "FOR SEVE" was a genius.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder if the Euros feel more passion because they are playing for more than just their own country? Imagine missing a putt to lose the cup and then having to clear immigration and customs in some European country other than your own. It would just be the poor guy's luck to run into an immigration or customs agent who is a golf fan.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sitting here watching Morning Drive on the Golf Channel. I just heard something disappointing. Apparently my impression that the fans at the Ryder Cup had been more polite than usual to the European team was incorrect. The panel this morning reported a lot of heckling, whether funny or cruel, of the European players. The comment was made that the European fans are much more polite to the American players when the matches are played there.

Maybe I'm naive to believe golf should be held on a higher plane than other sports, but I believe this game is extremely special, separate and apart from other games that require a referee or umpire, separate and apart from games where you have to be controlled by someone not a member of either team. 

I have no space in my world for trash talking from golf fans.


----------

